# A few finished projects.



## Kash (Dec 21, 2014)

A few of my finished projects from this yeah.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SENC (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice, Kash!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice work Kash.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 21, 2014)

Awesome looking pens and stoppers !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 21, 2014)

Those pens really pop! Very nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Terry Ragon (Dec 22, 2014)

Great looking work, Kash.
Makes me want to try a bottle stopper!
thanks for sharing...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice looking projects Kash.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

